# XHTML & PHP = ?!



## vPhp (1. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie kann man ohne großen Aufwand einstellen, dass alle Dateien,
die ich anfordere, die Endung ".xhtml" in der Titelzeile haben (also z.B. http://www.domain.de/mein_ordner/datei.xhtml) und dennoch als ".php" funktionieren?

Also sozusagen, dass der PHP-Code in der XHTML-Datei trotzdem richtig ausgeführt wird und das ganze wie eine normale .xhtml-Datei aussieht?

Geht das nicht per mod_rewrite usw...?


----------

